# Fowl pox or comb injury?



## Haejung (May 16, 2017)

This black spot showed up on one of my chickens this morning.  She is a 5 month old Easter Egger.  Is it just an injury? Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## Hipshot (May 16, 2017)

Haejung said:


> This black spot showed up on one of my chickens this morning.  She is a 5 month old Easter Egger.  Is it just an injury? Thanks in advance for any input!


pretty sure it a injury . Fowl pox will be flat and rough round blotches small to start and grow bigger . Is she alone or with others ?  Treat it with Neosporin . If she is alone check for a wire sticking out that she could run into.


----------



## Haejung (May 16, 2017)

Hipshot said:


> pretty sure it a injury . Fowl pox will be flat and rough round blotches small to start and grow bigger . Is she alone or with others ?  Treat it with Neosporin . If she is alone check for a wire sticking out that she could run into.


thank you.  I'll keep an eye on it. It should go away soon if it's an injury. Poor girl was probably pecked.


----------

